# Self Administered Retirement Trusts



## mobrien (24 Mar 2006)

how do i go about setting up a sart . i want to employ my wife and put money in her pension.
how much to set up and how much can i put into her pension.


----------



## markowitzman (25 Mar 2006)

*Re: self  administered retirement trusts*

looked into this with financial engineering www.fen.ie
all sounded great but felt it was sailing a bit close to the wind in my situation as my wife had not a real job per se.


----------



## paddlepuss (25 Mar 2006)

*Re: self  administered retirement trusts*

What were the FEN fees to set up one and then to run it? It doesn't say on the website. If you bypass life offices you still must pay fees to FEN I'd say and then fees for asset management so how could a SART work out cheaper and perform better which is what I'd like?


----------



## markowitzman (25 Mar 2006)

*Re: self  administered retirement trusts*

It was circa 5k plus other fees I cannot remember
Annually then there was a significant management fee and trustees fees etc
Thought they were pricey and a bit hard sell for my liking.
Google sart to get other cos offering sarts.
Good luck


----------



## markowitzman (25 Mar 2006)

*Re: self  administered retirement trusts*

Sorry advantage of sart according to fen is that I could pay a multiple of wife's income into pension compared with a standard off the shelf pension where standard %s apply.


----------



## paddlepuss (26 Mar 2006)

*Re: self  administered retirement trusts*

If you are certain that is what you were told then FEN would be guilty of misrepresentation. The fact is that the maximum contributions to retirement products is entirely separate to the choice of which of the two products to use ie either a SART or a Life Office Executive Pension Scheme. I would be suspicious that in the drive to differentiate Sarts facts are lost to the sales hype. Most owners of SME's in my view are better off in nil commission Life Office products rather than Sarts which I think have been over-sold and mis-sold especially about investing in geared property.

There is no evidence or research to suggest that DIY investment decisions by a SART even in geared property has or will produce superior results to the plethora of geared property funds routinely available from Life offices. Additionally the facts also are that the larger economies of scale in admin enjoyed by big players like Life Offices cannot be undercut by very small companies who may lack the necessary investment in HR and systems like unit accounting. My own guess is that with FEN you are getting more marketing and hype than anything else. I am happy engage in debate on this issue but bear in mind that a start up fee of €5k is already about 66% higher than other SART offerings and that its admin may be also based on either a % of assets under the SART admin or quite high fees both producing a big drag effect on asset performance. (You cannot expand an intermediary firm without charging clients large fees in the current market).

This type of analysis is lacking from some of the material on the FEN site specifically an article recently submitted by FEN to the SBP and which criticised Life office costs without comparing the Sart alternative - a dysfunctional analysis I would think. If that article reflects the presentations being made to SME owners its small wonder that many would chose a Sart incorrectly.


----------



## wlmurphy (3 Apr 2006)

Hi 

I'm looking at setting up an SART also. Two things  1. I can't seem to find any other providers except FEN 2. I googled the Life Office Executive Pension Scheme and drew a blank. Can someone post a few links where I can get more information on these options. For what its worth I'm not a director or self employed, just luckily I'm a well paid PAYE punter. 

Thanks

WLM


----------



## Mumha (8 Apr 2006)

I have a Self Administered Pension Trust with http://www.independent-trustee.com/

Embarassingly, I've been with them nearly a year and I haven't done anything with the money I've put in. Hopefully this will be rectified shortly. It cost about 2K to set up I think and and annual fee (don't have this to hand but could be 1% of investment min 1000 euro ...not sure on that though).


----------



## borat (19 Apr 2006)

Irish Pensions Trust and Acumen & Trust also offer these I think.


----------

